# 1 Year Hauntcast Subscription FREE!!!!



## T-rex (Feb 7, 2011)

A little background, I was fortunate enough to receive a free Hauntcast subscription for one year through another forum in an effort to keep this fantastic Halloween media form available to all of us that love this season. I meant to do this a while ago, but numerous bouts of the flu going though our family have delayed my commitment to continue this fantastic initiative. In an effort to pay forward the wonderful gesture of my Hauntcast subscription, I am giving away a 1 year membership to Hauntcast for any member that PM's me back and wishes to subscribe. 


PM me back if you are interested first one received gets the deal!!! It really is a fantastic Halloween media dedicated to the season we love!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow.....that is really nice of you! I already have a subscription.


----------



## T-rex (Feb 7, 2011)

Cool, good to hear you have one JoiseyGal, I love my subscription and will definitely renew! Hauntcast rocks!


----------



## T-rex (Feb 7, 2011)

I am happy to report this subscription has been given away!


----------

